

The Swedish and git pull, or 'I fingered myself 5 min. ago' - adamhowell
http://lericson.blogg.se/code/2010/february/this-might-seem-silly-git-pull.html

======
phantom784
I run into this problem as an English speaker. My university makes its
directory accessible via the finger protocol, so I talk about fingering people
all the time. Worst named command ever.

Of course, being a college student, I find the whole thing hilarious.

------
jcl
The command "git" itself is not exactly international-friendly.

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/git>

We must simply assume that Linus was trying to annoy as many people as
possible.

~~~
tel
Considering Linus speaks Swedish I'd have to agree. To his kind of
bilingualism, hearing people 'gitpull' all the time can't help but summon a
grin.

------
epochwolf
Hardly a new problem. This happens in english all the time.

A friend and I were using the word "twat" as a passed tense for tweet until
someone pointed out this word already has a meaning. And yes, I was completely
unaware of the meaning.

You can also discuss processes as parents killing children, reaping dead
children, zombied children, etc.

------
j_baker
Personally, I say that it's difficult enough to choose a name that fits just
one language. But to make it fit multiple languages? I hypothesize that the
difficulty in naming will increase exponentially based on how many languages
you're considering.

------
ams1
Another reason you should fetch and merge, not pull!

------
berntb
Then consider the Swedish name "Jerker" (for males, of course).

Maybe there is some deep insights here into our Swedish psyche? :-)

